# optimaler WLAN-Channel?



## Themistokles_ (25. Oktober 2019)

Kann mir mal einer erklären, welcher WLAN-Channel der beste ist?

Ich bin gerade ein bisschen am Auswerten und Rätseln...


Warum sind die Router in der Nachbarschaft ausschließlich auf den Channeln 1, 6 oder 11 "zentriert"? 
Wäre es nicht viel sinnvoller die Channel-"Löcher" auszunutzen bei Channel 4 und 8?

Gibt es signifikante Unterschiede zw. den Channeln 1 und 11? Hat 1 oder 11 eine bessere Datenübertragungsrate?

LG LasagneLuchs

Das Teil, kann sich aber auch einfach nicht entscheiden von den Empfehlungen her...

Jetzt empfiehlt das Programm wieder Channel 1....


----------



## Research (25. Oktober 2019)

Nimm den der am wenigsten belegt ist.
Das Hinundhergespringe kann Probleme verursachen.


----------



## Themistokles_ (25. Oktober 2019)

Research schrieb:


> Nimm den der am wenigsten belegt ist.
> Das Hinundhergespringe kann Probleme verursachen.



Die sehen mir alle relativ gleich belegt aus...


----------



## Research (25. Oktober 2019)

Dann wirf ne Münze.


----------



## Themistokles_ (26. Oktober 2019)

Research schrieb:


> Dann wirf ne Münze.



MJhmhmhmhmmhmmmmhmhmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## robbe (26. Oktober 2019)

Es macht keinen Sinn die Zwischenkanäle zu nutzen, weil sich dein Netz nur mit noch mehr anderen Netzen überschneiden würde. Schon mal überlegt auf 5Ghz auszuweichen?


----------



## Tekkla (26. Oktober 2019)

Grundsätzlich gilt, dass ma Lücken nur dann nutzt, wenn es nicht zu Überschneidungen mit anderen Netzen an den Rändern des gewählten Frequenzbereiches gibt. Damit versaut man nämlich nicht nur sich selbst die Performance sondern auch den Nachbarn. Die heutigen Router sind zudem sehr gut darin den für den Standort besten Kanal automatisch zu finden.


----------



## Themistokles_ (27. Oktober 2019)

robbe schrieb:


> Es macht keinen Sinn die Zwischenkanäle zu nutzen, weil sich dein Netz nur mit noch mehr anderen Netzen überschneiden würde. Schon mal überlegt auf 5Ghz auszuweichen?



Ja, ich kann auch beides parallel laufen lassen mit unserem Router (Dual Band oder sowas), aber ich habs abgestellt, weil zw. mir und dem Router 3 Wände sind, die das 5Ghz-Signal dann wieder schwächer machen. Außerdem habe ich gehört, dass 5 Ghz störungsanfälliger ist. Dementsprechend habe ich den Router auf 2,4 Ghz only gestellt, um die gesamte Sendestärke der Antennen dafür zu benutzen.

GEFÜHLT geht das schneller, aber ich bin halt kein Experte und habe das jetzt noch nicht genau überprüft.

Meine Laienannahme ist es auch, dass ich bei der gleichzeitigen Benutzung von beiden Frequenzen die Leistung abnimmt oder zB, wenn eine Person das 5 Ghz Netz benutzt (näher am Router) und die andere das 2,4 Ghz Netz, der Router erstens etwas langsamer wird, weil er beides gleichzeitig entschlüsseln muss und zweitens das 5 Ghz Netz bevorteilt wird vor dem 2,4 Ghz Nutzer, weil dieses Netz schneller und mit höherer Bandbreite funktioniert... Na ja.
-> Ziel sind gleiche Bedingungen für die Nutzungsgeschwindigkeit für alle Nutzer.

Ich wünschte ich hätte wieder eine LAN-Verbindung. WLAN suckt. Aber so ist das ist, wenn man im Altbau wohnt...



Tekkla schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gilt, dass ma Lücken nur dann nutzt, wenn es nicht zu Überschneidungen mit anderen Netzen an den Rändern des gewählten Frequenzbereiches gibt. Damit versaut man nämlich nicht nur sich selbst die Performance sondern auch den Nachbarn. Die heutigen Router sind zudem sehr gut darin den für den Standort besten Kanal automatisch zu finden.



Hab auch wieder auf Automatik gestellt. Allerdings scheint der Router automatisch dann 40 Mhz statt 20 Mhz zu verwenden, was die Nachbarnetze überschneidet. Scheint wohl trotz Störungen dann für eine insgesamt bessere Verbindung zu sorgen als 20 Mhz und Co-operating channels


----------



## colormix (27. Oktober 2019)

Das  App taugt nix... wenn  eine AVM  Firtzbox vorhanden ist  
dann  kann man auch da bequem  nachschauen das schaut dann so aus.


----------



## robbe (27. Oktober 2019)

Was hindert dich denn an einer LAN Verkabelung? Normale Inneraumwände seh ich nicht als Problem an, kann man bei Auszug wieder verschließen.


----------



## colormix (27. Oktober 2019)

Die  Lan  Kabel kann  man  immer  unauffällig hinter  den Fußleisten verstecken verlegen  so das man nichts sieht ,
bei der  Türe seitlich   unter  dem Teppichboden  unten am Übergang Türrahmen  zu Boden Ecke   .


----------



## c1i (27. Oktober 2019)

Ein WLan funkt nicht nur auf einem Kanal, sondern überschneidet. So belegt Kanal 6 beispielsweise Kanal 5, 6 und 7. 

Bei Problemen kann man die Kanäle 12 und 13 versuchen, die sind am seltensten belegt, da sie in der Regel erst manuell in der Software freigegeben werden müssen. Das hat den Hintergrund, dass diese Frequenzen in den USA für das WLAN verboten sind. Man muss dann nur darauf achten, dass die benutzten Geräte diese Kanäle auch unterstützen. Ich habe hier zum Beispiel einen Drucker, der mit den beiden Kanälen nichts anfangen kann. Das ist aber eigentlich die Ausnahme.

Wenn es von der Reichweite und Unterstützung der Geräte möglich ist, dann sollte man natürlich das 5Ghz-Band nutzen, da die Empfangsqualität besser ist - dafür eben die Reichweite geringer. Auch nutzen das noch die wenigstens.


----------



## Venom89 (27. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Die  Lan  Kabel kann  man  *immer*  unauffällig hinter  den Fußleisten verstecken verlegen  so das man nichts sieht ,



Na was hatten wir gesagt, was das pauschalisieren angeht? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach abkloppen Kabel dahinter und mit Sikaflex wieder ankleben oder wie 



> bei der  Türe seitlich   unter  dem Teppichboden  unten am Übergang Türrahmen  zu Boden Ecke   .



Stell dir vor, es gibt Wohnungen ohne Teppichboden


----------



## Research (28. Oktober 2019)

Dein Router schafft, wenn er kein Müll ist, 2,4 + 5GHz ohne Probleme.

Für die CLients spielt das Leistungstechnisch keine Rolle.

Begrenzen wird dich dein Provider.


----------



## colormix (28. Oktober 2019)

Die  Wlan  Chanels  reichen schon  lange  nicht   mehr aus,
in  dicht   besiedelten    Wohngebieten MFHäusern    funkt fast  jeder  da herum  ,  eine Kabel Lösung  ist hier   immer  sinnvoller als  Wlan !


----------



## c1i (28. Oktober 2019)

Research schrieb:


> Begrenzen wird dich dein Provider.



Kommt auf den Anschluß an. Mich begrenzt das Wlan. Das kann nicht so schnell wie der Anschluß und eigentlich ist das normal. Darum sollte man Kabel bevorzugen.


----------



## colormix (28. Oktober 2019)

Wlan  ist immer langsamer  als  Gigabit  Lan Wlan  reicht  aber   aus  für  Online  aber  nicht  zum  kopieren  von Großen Daten  dafür  zu  langsam   und  das  begrenzest  dich  weil   Wlan     technisch   dazu  nicht  in der  Lage  ist  mit  Gigat  Bit Geschw,  zu  senden    und  auch störanfälliger ist Micowelle   starke  Belegung  auf  den Chanels was  man  bei Kable  ja  nicht  hat .


----------



## Bunkasan (28. Oktober 2019)

Unsinn am laufenden Band schrieb:


> Wlan  ist immer langsamer  als  Gigabit  Lan [...]



Aha... 



			
				irgendein Google Link schrieb:
			
		

> Seit 2014 können mit dem Standard IEEE 802.11ad im 60-GHz-Bereich bis zu 7 Gbit/s auf Strecken einiger Meter ohne Hindernisse in der Verbindungslinie erreicht werden.


----------



## Tekkla (28. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wlan  ist immer langsamer  als  Gigabit  Lan Wlan  reicht  aber   aus  für  Online  aber  nicht  zum  kopieren  von Großen Daten  dafür  zu  langsam   und  das  begrenzest  dich  weil   Wlan     technisch   dazu  nicht  in der  Lage  ist  mit  Gigat  Bit Geschw,  zu  senden    und  auch störanfälliger ist Micowelle   starke  Belegung  auf  den Chanels was  man  bei Kable  ja  nicht  hat .


Du quirrlst hier nen Mist zusammen, der nicht mehr feierlich ist. Die Beurteilung darüber was reicht und was nicht, das hängt doch eher von Faktoren ab wie "WLAN" oder "gar kein LAN". Selbst wenn man effektiv 200 MBit oder 100 Mbit bekommt, so ist das lediglich langsamer aber mehr als ausreichend.

Und dein komischer Hinweis mit der Mikrowelle kann (und wir in aller Regel eher gar nicht) lediglich das 2,4 GHz Band betreffen. Ich habe in den letzten 15 Jahren, wo ich im privaten Bereich professionell hunderte von WLANs aufgebaut, betreut und auch optimiert habe, nicht ein einziges Mal eine Mikrowelle als Fehlerursache gehabt. Dagegen habe ich schon schlecht geschirmte billig LAN Kabel in Kabelkanälen mit Strom führenden Leitungen gehabt, die massivst dadurch gestört wurden.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Oktober 2019)

Guten Morgen,

OT wurde entfernt und diverse Posts angepasst. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## colormix (29. Oktober 2019)

, 

Chanel 1 sieht beim TE ganz gut aus das der wenig benutzt ist ,
wenn er unbedingt Wlan  nutzen will .


----------



## Themistokles_ (29. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das  App taugt nix... wenn  eine AVM  Firtzbox vorhanden ist
> dann  kann man auch da bequem  nachschauen das schaut dann so aus.



ist keine Fritzbox. Irgendein TP Link Router



robbe schrieb:


> Was hindert dich denn an einer LAN Verkabelung? Normale Inneraumwände seh ich nicht als Problem an, kann man bei Auszug wieder verschließen.



Weil ich dafür durch Wände bohren müsste. Ich habe im meinem ganzen Leben nie so einen Bohrer anrührer müssen (besitze auch keinen) und plane es jetzt auch nicht. Zudem müsste das Kabel dann umständlich über einen Türbogen, hinter einem fest montierten Herd durch eine Wand hinter eine (fest montierte) Waschmaschine und durch ein Bad sowie dann noch eine Wand und noch bis zum Ende eines Raumes durchgelegt werden. 

Den Stress brauche ich nicht. Ich hab mich damit schon seit Jahren abgefunden, dass mein Ping hier dann halt für Multiplayer zu schlecht ist. War aber nur positiv für mein Privatleben, von daher möchte ich da auch nicht zurück und brauche das nicht. Mir gehts nur um ein gutes WLAN-Signal wegen Up- und Downloads.


----------



## c1i (29. Oktober 2019)

Wenn da zuviel zwischen ist, dann könnte ein Repeater vielleicht auch noch nützlich sein, so teuer sind die Dinger ja nicht. Ansonsten mal wie vorgeschlagen Kanal 12 und 13 probieren.


----------



## Themistokles_ (29. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Die  Lan  Kabel kann  man  immer  unauffällig hinter  den Fußleisten verstecken verlegen  so das man nichts sieht ,
> bei der  Türe seitlich   unter  dem Teppichboden  unten am Übergang Türrahmen  zu Boden Ecke   .



1) Will ich nicht.
2) Die Fußleisten sind bei mir nicht hohl (Altbau) und fest verbaut
3) Ich habe keinen Teppichboden
4) Warum will mir hier jeder LAN-Kabel andrehen?

Ich wollte nur meinen WLAN-Empfang optimieren, alles gut, Jungs 



c1i schrieb:


> Ein WLan funkt nicht nur auf einem Kanal, sondern überschneidet. So belegt Kanal 6 beispielsweise Kanal 5, 6 und 7.
> 
> Bei Problemen kann man die Kanäle 12 und 13 versuchen, die sind am seltensten belegt, da sie in der Regel erst manuell in der Software freigegeben werden müssen. Das hat den Hintergrund, dass diese Frequenzen in den USA für das WLAN verboten sind. Man muss dann nur darauf achten, dass die benutzten Geräte diese Kanäle auch unterstützen. Ich habe hier zum Beispiel einen Drucker, der mit den beiden Kanälen nichts anfangen kann. Das ist aber eigentlich die Ausnahme.
> 
> Wenn es von der Reichweite und Unterstützung der Geräte möglich ist, dann sollte man natürlich das 5Ghz-Band nutzen, da die Empfangsqualität besser ist - dafür eben die Reichweite geringer. Auch nutzen das noch die wenigstens.



Wir hatten hier vorher 5 Ghz UND 2,4 Ghz. Die 5 Ghz-Verbindung muss aber bei mir durch mehrere Wände und ist zu leistungsschwach und störanfällig. Dementsprechende habe ich alle drei Antennen auf 2,4 Ghz umgestellt und seitdem funktioniert es ja sehr gut. Ich will nur optimieren.

Wenn du auf 13 umstellst ist das wohl weniger optimal, weil du dann überlappende aber keine kooperierenden Channel hast, soweit ich das verstanden habe (bei uns benutzen relativ viele die 11-13 Channel. Außerdem schneidet man sich einen Channel nach rechts die Übetragungsrate ab, wenn man 13 als Grundkanal wählt (siehe Grafiken)



c1i schrieb:


> Wenn da zuviel zwischen ist, dann könnte ein Repeater vielleicht auch noch nützlich sein, so teuer sind die Dinger ja nicht. Ansonsten mal wie vorgeschlagen Kanal 12 und 13 probieren.



Das Signal ist stark genug, ich will nur Störungen minimieren.


----------



## c1i (29. Oktober 2019)

Wenn das Signal gut aber gestört ist, bleibt eigentlich nur das Umfeld zu ändern und das ist meist suboptimal. Umleiten könnte man noch versuchen. Sprich in eine andere Richtung erstmal einen Access Point setzen und von dort dann zum Client. Ob sich die Signalqualität dann bessert merkt man erst hinterher.


----------



## colormix (29. Oktober 2019)

Themistokles_ schrieb:


> ist keine Fritzbox. Irgendein TP Link Router



eigentlich  kann man in nahe zu jeden Router den Wlan Chanel
 fest einstellen , statt Auto Einstellung ,
schau mal genau nach , 
ich hatte mal einen einfachen TP Link  UMTS Router selbst bei dem konnte man den Wlan Chanel fest  einstellen.

Die  Einstellung Wlan Chanel ist vielleicht nur irgendwo etwas versteckt wie bei der Fritzbox das auch versteckt ist .


----------



## Painkiller (29. Oktober 2019)

@ TE
Bitte Doppelposts in Zukunft vermeiden. Falls du etwas nachtragen willst, gibt es dafür den "Bearbeiten" Button. 

Zu deinem Anliegen:
- Was für ein TP-Router ist es denn genau? 
- Firmware des Routers aktuell?
- Sind Störquellen in der Nähe? Also sowas wie Heizungen, Kühlschränke etc?
- Gerät steht frei? Also nicht in einer Ecke oder so? 



> Das Signal ist stark genug, ich will nur Störungen minimieren.


Auch da kann ein Repeater helfen. Wenn der Repeater auf halben Weg zwischen Router und Endgerät plaziert ist, wirkt das oftmals Wunder. Ich sprech da aus eigener Erfahrung. 
Bei mir Zuhause hatte ich ein ähnliches Problem mit dem TV im Wohnzimmer. Immer beim Streamen hatte ich eine kurzzeitige Störung und der Stream hing, oder die Bildqualität hat sich extrem verschlechtert. Und das obwohl laut TV der WLAN-Empfang absolut ausreichend war. Bei mir ist daher seit langem ein AVM 1750E am werkeln, seitdem gibt es keine Probleme mehr (läuft im Mesh zusammen mit der Fritz Box). Was mir an dem Repeater gefällt ist, das ich auch über Gigabit-LAN direkt ein Gerät anschließen kann. Den WLAN-Kanal hab ich für 2,4 GHz und 5 GHz selbst eingestellt. Hab das genau so wie du gemacht. Mit einer Softwarelösung die Bänder analysiert und das passende herausgesucht. Die Fritz Box bzw. diverse Router können das zwar auch, aber bei weitem nicht so umfangreich. Daher schadet ein Check nicht.


----------



## Research (29. Oktober 2019)

Was man auch gerne mal macht ist aus Alu eine Richtantenne basteln.
WLAN Verstaerker selber bauen: Empfang verstaerken mit Alufolie - CHIP
.


----------



## Tekkla (29. Oktober 2019)

Themistokles_ schrieb:


> Mir gehts nur um ein gutes WLAN-Signal wegen Up- und Downloads.


Da es dir um eine Verbesserung der Bandbreite geht, führt kein Weg an einem (oder mehr) Repeater(n) vorbei. Damit kannst du dann auch mit gut Glück das 5 GHz Band wieder anschalten und die Vorteile von sehr hoher Bandbreite bei weniger Störungen durch Außeneinflüsse genießen. Im Zweifel sogar zwei Repeater nehmen, die als Mesh fungieren. Klar, ist ne Frage, ob das von den Steckdosen zweck Platzierung in der Wohnung her geht und einem das 50 oder 100 € für gute und ggf Mesh taugliche Repeater wert ist. Aber so würde ich das versuchen. Im Zweifel kannst den oder die Repeater wieder zurückschicken.

Die Erfahrung zeigt jedenfalls, dass bei vielen Wänden inkl. Rohren in der Wand und massiven Geräten aus Metall in den Räumen zwischen Router und Client ein einfacher Kanalwechsel nichts bringt.


----------



## colormix (30. Oktober 2019)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Repeater  .



Repeater mit mehr Leistung gegen zu steuern das ist Mist und man hat unnötig mehr  Electroshock,
der Nachbar kommt dann bestimmt auch auf die gleiche Idee auch irgendwann mal , wenns bei ihm dann nicht mehr so will ,
eine Antenne ist der Beste Verstärker und Richtig  bei einer Richtantenne kann man viel ausblenden nur hat  nicht jeder Router einen Antennen Anschluss.

Jeder Router der Wifi Unterstützt hat  auch die Funktion das man den Chanel ändern kann, 
das geht sogar bei meinem PC,Notebook im eingebauten Wlan .


----------



## Painkiller (30. Oktober 2019)

> Repeater mit mehr Leistung gegen zu steuern das ist Mist und man hat unnötig mehr  Electroshock,


Ist die Aussage dein ernst? Wenn ja, dann . 

Die Idee mit dem Repeater ist überhaupt kein Mist. Ein Repeater vergrößert nicht nur die WLAN-Reichweite sondern sorgt eben auch dafür, das beim Empfangsgerät ein sauberes Signal ankommt. Mir scheint du hast die Funktionsweise eines Repeaters nicht verstanden. Genau durch so ein Gerät lassen sich Störungen wie oben beschrieben am ehesten bekämpfen. Ideallinie wäre immer noch ein WLAN-Mesh, aber ein Repeater schafft es auch ohne Mesh die Situation in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## colormix (30. Oktober 2019)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ist die Aussage dein ernst? Wenn ja, dann .
> 
> Die Idee mit dem Repeater ist überhaupt kein Mist. Ein Repeater vergrößert nicht nur die WLAN-Reichweite sondern sorgt eben auch dafür, das beim Empfangsgerät ein sauberes Signal ankommt.



Da haste zwei Sender in unmittelbarer nähe die pausenlos am senden sind und da willst du mir erzählen ?
Impulse im Sec Takt und Dauer wenn man es benutzt ,
so was möchte ich nicht  in meinem Zimmer stehen haben,
ich würde auch zu einer Guten Richtantenne greifen wenn es notwendig wäre  weil da das Signal gezielt dahin gesendet wird wo es hin soll  und nicht war los sich im Zimmer ausbreitet,
mit  einer Guten  Richtantenne  kannste auch sehr gut anderes aus der Nachbarschaft was stören könnte einfach ausblenden .

ich habe meine  Fritzbox auf 6 % runter gedrosselt und habe eine sehr gute Wlan Verbindung die bis auf dem Balkon noch reicht
und vorher halt einen Chanel eingestellt der kaum stark belegt ist .


----------



## Painkiller (30. Oktober 2019)

> Da haste zwei Sender in unmittelbarer nähe die pausenlos am senden sind und da willst du mir erzählen ?


Du kannst glauben was du willst. Aber das hier sind Fakten und keine Legenden aus den Tiefen des World Wide Web. 

Nur weil beide Geräte in unmittelbarer Nähe senden, bedeutet das nicht das ein Repeater eine Art Störsender ist.  Der Repeater erhält die Funksignale des Routers, *korrigiert teilweise  leichte Verzerrungen des Signals *und sendet diese dann weiter. Erst ab 15 -20 Repeatern kommt es zu starken Überlappungen der Sendebereiche und die Signalstärke sinkt dementsprechend. 



> ich habe meine  Fritzbox auf 6 % runter gedrosselt und habe eine sehr gute Wlan Verbindung die bis auf dem Balkon noch reicht


Das ist toll für dich, aber schließ nicht von dir automatisch auf andere. 
Du weißt nichts über die baulichen Gegebenheiten der Wohnung bzw. des Hauses (Stichwort: Quadratmeter, Raumaufteilung, dicke der Wände etc.) des TE, noch weißt du was für ein Gerät er genau hat oder wo es genau steht.


----------



## fipS09 (30. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich habe meine  Fritzbox auf 6 % runter gedrosselt und habe eine sehr gute Wlan Verbindung die bis auf dem Balkon noch reicht


Das hängt halt auch ein bisschen von den baulichen Gegebenheiten ab. Art der Wände, Anzahl der Wände und so weiter. Mit einer Fritzbox auf 6% können manche Leute nichts anfangen, ich komme mit 100% Sendeleistung beispielsweise kaum vom Wohnzimmer bis ins Schlafzimmer, geschweige denn in den Wintergarten oder auf die Terasse, da bleibt einem dann außer einem Repeater (oder noch besser ein AP, aber Kabel kommen ja nicht in Frage) nichts übrig.

Edit: Zu langsam


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich würde auch zu einer Guten Richtantenne greifen wenn es notwendig wäre  weil da das Signal gezielt dahin gesendet wird wo es hin soll  und nicht war los sich im Zimmer ausbreitet,
> mit  einer Guten  Richtantenne  kannste auch sehr gut anderes aus der Nachbarschaft was stören könnte einfach ausblenden .


Was könntest du uns denn für eine gute Richtantenne empfehlen?


----------



## colormix (30. Oktober 2019)

Wer ist uns ?

ich kaufe so was nicht und baue   selber ,
 habe eine Richtantenne Marke Eigenbau die für UMTS   ist und die 
auch Wlan tauglich ist       so gebaut so gewünscht ,
 hängt ander Wand   sieht aus wie eine kleine min Sat Schüssel also Richtig mit Reflektor , sendet schön den Kram an meinem Kopf  vorbei aus der Wohnung   funktioniert sehr gut ausgerichtet auf den 4 km entfernten Handy Mast  die habe ich seit 6 Jahren im betrieb,
Adapter dran den Strahler anders einstellen geht dann als Wlan Antenne für den PC z.b. .



fipS09 schrieb:


> Das hängt halt auch ein bisschen von den baulichen Gegebenheiten ab. Art der Wände,
> 
> Edit: Zu langsam



Wenn man im einem Stahlbeton Haus wohnt ist es natürlich schlecht  mit der Reichweite  stimmt ,
aber es geht hier  doch nur um Chanel welchen das ist erst mal das einfachste  und kostet kein Geld .


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Impulse im Sec Takt und Dauer wenn man es benutzt ,


Schon mal drahtlos telefoniert?
Da stört sogar manchmal den Radioempfang.


----------



## colormix (30. Oktober 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Schon mal drahtlos telefoniert?
> Da stört sogar manchmal den Radioempfang.


es gibt auch Wlan Chanles außerhalb des bekannten Bereiches ,
die Firtzbox hat noch so eine Funktion die man einschalten kann 
wenn ein Wlan Chanel sehr belastet ist .


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich  telefoniere  nicht .


Deswegen hast du also einen Telefonanschluss und hast schon des öfteren mit verschiedenen Supportcentern telefoniert.


----------



## c1i (30. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich telefoniere nicht app ist es gibt auch Wlan Chanles außerhalb des bekannten Bereiches .



Wie bitte? Kannst du das bitte nochmal verständlich posten? Ich verstehe nämlich nur Bahnhof.

...und wieder wegeditiert.


----------



## Krolgosh (30. Oktober 2019)

Sind wir mal wieder soweit? Ich sag dann nur mal NEXPT! 

wurde doch eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Für den geschilderten Fall wäre wohl ein Repeater das Hilfsmittel der Wahl.


----------



## colormix (30. Oktober 2019)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Sind wir mal wieder soweit? Ich sag dann nur mal NEXPT!
> 
> wurde doch eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Für den geschilderten Fall wäre wohl ein Repeater das Hilfsmittel der Wahl.



Diese zwei Möglichkeiten Chanel auf 1 ändern oder das andere ..
er sollte auch mal schauen wie stark das Signal  ist was bei den Endgeräten kann kommt .


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2019)

@TE 
Du hast mittlerweile glaube ich genug Informationen. 
Ich würde einen Repeater benutzen. 
2,4GHz hat zwar eine bessere Reichweite, aber 5GHz ist wesentlich schneller.


----------



## c1i (30. Oktober 2019)

Darum macht der Repeater ja mehrfach Sinn. Er stabilisiert das Signal und zudem reicht das 5GHz-Netz dann weiter.


----------



## Tekkla (30. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Chanel


Solange du von einem Modelabel redest, ist jedwede sachliche Diskussion hinfällig.


----------



## Themistokles_ (5. November 2019)

c1i schrieb:


> Wenn das Signal gut aber gestört ist, bleibt eigentlich nur das Umfeld zu ändern und das ist meist suboptimal. Umleiten könnte man noch versuchen. Sprich in eine andere Richtung erstmal einen Access Point setzen und von dort dann zum Client. Ob sich die Signalqualität dann bessert merkt man erst hinterher.



Also wenn ich in der Wohnung den WLAN-Router irgendwie tatsächlich physisch verstelle wird es immer diese Antwort geben:

YouTube

Ich habe diesbezüglich keine Optionen. Außerdem ist die Wohnung klein und der Router ästhetisch gut versteckt.



colormix schrieb:


> eigentlich  kann man in nahe zu jeden Router den Wlan Chanel
> fest einstellen , statt Auto Einstellung ,
> schau mal genau nach ,
> ich hatte mal einen einfachen TP Link  UMTS Router selbst bei dem konnte man den Wlan Chanel fest  einstellen.
> ...



Na das mach ich ja gerade, nä ;P



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> @ TE
> Bitte Doppelposts in Zukunft vermeiden. Falls du etwas nachtragen willst, gibt es dafür den "Bearbeiten" Button.
> 
> Zu deinem Anliegen:
> ...



Bitte demnächst nummerieren, macht das Antworten leichter.

1) TP-LINK Wireless Dual Band Gigabit Router WDR4900
2) Ja.
3) Ja.
4) Es steht auf einem sehr hässlichen Küchenschrank. Er sieht sehr unglücklich aus und hat vermutlich Depressionen, aber wir sind gute Freunde, deswegen mag ich nicht so oft fragen. Außerdem verrät er niemanden auf welche Seiten ich nach 0 Uhr gehe. Guter Router.

Spaß beiseite: Steht *relativ* frei. Nicht in einer Ecke und ich könnte und wollte ihn von da auch gar nicht umstellen, weil es einfach keinen besseren Platz gibt... nur welche die weiter weg sind von meinem Zimmer...



Research schrieb:


> Was man auch gerne mal macht ist aus Alu eine Richtantenne basteln.
> WLAN Verstaerker selber bauen: Empfang verstaerken mit Alufolie - CHIP
> .



Ich habe eine SEHR hässliche Lösung in meiner Wohnung mit ähnlichem versucht und es ist immer noch da. Ich habe Alufolie auf Pappe geklebt. Danach habe ich versucht es an der Antenne anzubringen. Das hat nicht so gut funktioniert. Deswegen ist jetzt ein Pappestück mit Alufolie neben dem Router an der Wand angelehnt. Zum Glück hat bisher keiner gefragt. :|



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ist die Aussage dein ernst? Wenn ja, dann .
> 
> Die Idee mit dem Repeater ist überhaupt kein Mist. Ein Repeater vergrößert nicht nur die WLAN-Reichweite sondern sorgt eben auch dafür, das beim Empfangsgerät ein sauberes Signal ankommt. Mir scheint du hast die Funktionsweise eines Repeaters nicht verstanden. Genau durch so ein Gerät lassen sich Störungen wie oben beschrieben am ehesten bekämpfen. Ideallinie wäre immer noch ein WLAN-Mesh, aber ein Repeater schafft es auch ohne Mesh die Situation in den Griff zu bekommen.



Ja, ne ist ne liebe Idee und ich überlege auch schon, aber ich weiß, dass ich in ein paar Monaten umziehen muss, da will ich jetzt nicht noch neue Hardware anschaffen, die später sinnlos ist. Ganz zu schweigen vom Mitschlepp-Faktor.

Ich will einfach nur den Channel optimieren und wollte wissen, wieso mir das Programm widersprüchliche Signale sendet. Hat mir bis jetzt noch keiner richtig beantworten können.



colormix schrieb:


> Wer ist uns ?
> 
> ich kaufe so was nicht und baue   selber ,
> habe eine Richtantenne Marke Eigenbau die für UMTS   ist und die
> ...



Fotos bitte. Das hört sich spektakulär an! 

Da ist man ja fast versucht mit dem 3D-Drucker noch eine Antennenverstärker auszdrucken (nach einem kurzen Designprozess versteht sich  )!



c1i schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Kannst du das bitte nochmal verständlich posten? Ich verstehe nämlich nur Bahnhof.
> 
> ...und wieder wegeditiert.



Ich merke schon: Dies ist nun ein BATTLE-THREAD


----------



## colormix (5. November 2019)

Themistokles_ schrieb:


> 4) Es steht auf einem sehr hässlichen Küchenschrank. Er sieht sehr unglücklich aus und hat vermutlich Depressionen, aber wir sind gute Freunde, deswegen mag ich nicht so oft fragen. Außerdem verrät er niemanden auf welche Seiten ich nach 0 Uhr gehe. Guter Router.
> ..



ich  habe das  wieder  vergessen also  wenn  du DSL oder  VDSL hast  hol  dir  am besten  eine  dieser  flachen  Roten AVM  Firtzboxen die  kann man  wunderschön an  die  Wand  schrauben  wenn man  kein Platz  hat und  stört  dann  nicht  mehr so , meiner  lagen sogar  Dübel und Schrauben   bei .
Mit Wlan  habe ich  mit  meiner AVM keine  Probleme gestern erst  einen HD  Flim  geguckt  .
Von TPlink halte ich ehrlich gesagt  nicht viel sind mir zu sparsam mit  FW Updates das ist bei AVM besser  auch der Services wenn man mal ein Problem mit dem Router  hat.

Die AVM Router  haben   noch  diese Einstellungen   kann  bei  Wlan nützlich  sein .


----------



## robbe (5. November 2019)

Themistokles_ schrieb:


> Ich merke schon: Dies ist nun ein BATTLE-THREAD



Hast du eigentlich in jedem Thread, in dem Colormix aktiv ist.


----------



## c1i (5. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> hol  dir  am besten  eine  dieser  flachen  Roten AVM  Firtzboxen



Meine Güte, lies den Thread! Der Hinweis ist sinnlos.


----------



## DaxTrose (5. November 2019)

@Themistokles_: Bitte nutze den "Zitieren+" -Button, um Mehrfachpost in Zukunft zu vermeiden!


----------

